
“Patient with symptoms tells you they have been skiing in northern Italy.” - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/DrSdeG/status/1231937858853908483
======
monkeydreams
This raises interesting questions.

What happens when the slow-moving mass of protocol-based medicine is struck by
a high-velocity pandemic? How are governments, insurance companies, etc, able
to update their lookup tables, codesets, etc, fast enough to allow clinicians
to have the authority to act appropriately to save a patient's life? I think
we're about to find out.

------
rasz
Polish prime minister just said there are two labs ready ... while hospitals
are sending samples to Switzerland. Health minister ensures full monitoring of
incoming travelers ... while nobody even measures temperatures of people
disembarking planes from China (direct China air connection is still open),
nor Italy. Chief Sanitary Inspector popped in TV yesterday proclaiming
ordinary flu is more dangerous. AMA with staff of one of the biggest capital
hospitals: no procedures ready, no PPE, about 70 empty beds for 2 million
population. Full denial.

